# How to make beaded brow bands



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I want to make some beaded browbands like in these pictures but I have no idea how to attach them to the leather side pieces does anyone have instructions or ideas?


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

oops never mind i figured it out lol


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

So are you gonna share instructions?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL it was embarrasingly simple the little leather string that holds the beads had a loop made in it with a small jump ring and the loop was threaded through the chigaco screw on the leather piece. This is what was done on the pink brow band at least (I took mine apart) so i am assuming the red one was attached similar. Now that I know how to do it I am going to make all my riding buddies rhythm beads and matching browbands for christmas


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

they're lovely, hope to see some photo's of the ones you're going to make

Claire


----------



## laurachristine (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow those are so cool! I'd love to see more pictures


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok.
Want.
Gonna have to try and make one for my fat yellow pony now. 
...oops, he heard me....
Ahem, he says he is a sharp buckskin horse and he refuses to wear girly stuff. Period.
(I'll sneak it onto his bridle when he's not looking....shhhhh.)


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I will post some pictures when i get them done. I made the rhythm bells for my boy last night and am working on his browband now.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

ok i have 2 made so far (I did rhythm beads top match )


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Those came out really nice, is the red one on your horse? Did you do matching rythym beads, too?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You should make some to sell. They really are nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes the red one is on my appy. He looks very nice in red. I made him matching rhythm beads. If I ever get good enough at making these things I think I might try selling them.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice AB!
Are the pony beads strung onto leather strips, or did you use another strong material?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> Yes the red one is on my appy. He looks very nice in red. I made him matching rhythm beads. If I ever get good enough at making these things I think I might try selling them.



PSST - I think you're underestimating yourself.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Lockwood I used leather for the browbands but for the rhythm beads I actually used a round workboot shoelace.
Thank you for the complement DA. I have 4 more sets to make for for Christmas, I hope the girls like them.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

I would personally love some instructions for this


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

very nice!!

Claire


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Pic of rhythm bells. My horse told me he wants some. He's willing to buy them. He's coal black and knows they would stand out and make him look dashing.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

here are several that I have made


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Oooo, nice!
I will show my horse the new pics in the morning and see which colors he wants.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Oooh! Love them. Please let us know if you do make them for sale. My granddaughters pony is all black,40", I think she'd look awesome in a set of these and the rythem beads might help Chloe. She's 4 so will just be beginning to trot.
They're gorgeous.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes I am selling them. I wore them oin my horse to a trail ride and got 10 orders. The sets that are the same type of design as the blue set I am selling for 30$ plus shipping. The ones wth the design like the turquoise set and the red one is selling for a bit more because of the added cost of the pendant and the swarvoski crystals. Let me know if you are interested and I can make something for you in the colors of your choice.


----------

